# How many litres did you brew - 2013?



## Dan Pratt (30/11/13)

Hi All,

I done some calc on my brew data and realized that this year i brewed just over 600 Litres of gods nectar :super:

How many litres did you make?

p.s. Im probably mild in comparison.


----------



## SergeMarx (30/11/13)

Probably about 250 ish


----------



## zeggie (30/11/13)

I'm only a new brewer this year but have managed to brew ~140L all grain since about July :chug: 

hopefully pump out a few more batches before Xmas.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/11/13)

Only brewed 220L from 5 batches since June (wow I only brewed 5 times this year). Had a bunch of cubes left over from the previous year which I had fermented out too. Currently have 5 cubes waiting to be fermented which should get be through to February/March depending on shared consumption.

My 2013 so far:
- Got my system figures sorted this year (new pickup tube)
- Established 2 house beers (stout and dark ale) with a third pending on tasting (weizen)
- Tasted some great swap beers
- Used up all the little open bags of hops I had in a foreign extra stout (continually hacking into socks from 09 :blink: )
- Managed to get a few mega swillers over to the good stuff
- Joined a home brew club

Small brewing year but some good achievements there.


----------



## mxd (30/11/13)

720 for me


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (30/11/13)

105L so far. Still got one in the fermenter that will be bottled this year though so that would get me up to 130ish


----------



## going down a hill (30/11/13)

I brewed 9 beers and made 246l of beer. 1 cube hasn't been fermented yet but that will change this weekend.

I have refined my process this year and feel like I'm making consistently good beer. I have gotten into water chemistry and have started a proper yeast bank. It's been a good year on the brewing side for me.


----------



## Tilt (30/11/13)

Roundabout 400L for me. 13 batches, 4 of which were double lots. 
Its great knowing that I gave away and shared a big portion of this with family, work mates and friends - the main reason for my brewing really. 
The main brewing achievement was finally sorting out my serving fridge. 
There are 4 taps to provide variety and choice for any guests at our place from now on! Loving it.


----------



## humulus (30/11/13)

599l for me,have a few batches bottled and some cubed


----------



## PeteQ (30/11/13)

Roughly 485l with probably another 60l to brew before the years out


----------



## Rod (30/11/13)

275 litres

last one for the year in the fermenter

maybe one more ??


----------



## beerbog (30/11/13)

462 so far. :icon_drool2:


----------



## eungaibitter1 (30/11/13)

860, give or take. Some were 20L, some 23L. Tried to get them rolling one after the other and then bought in a couple of extra fermentors.


----------



## Draughton (30/11/13)

Will end up around 400L


----------



## jyo (30/11/13)

545 litres so far. Still another couple of double batches planned before New Years.


----------



## Camo6 (30/11/13)

I'd rather not think about. (And would refuse to post it anyway, in case my doctor frequents this site).

I just try to ensure at least one tap keeps flowing.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/11/13)

completely inaccurate but some where around the 300L mark and more than half above the 6%abv due to lack of attention to detail and not making the effort to dial in the system. All the beer tasted good though just struggling to empty a keg of 6.5% ale to move new kegs in..... the kegarator up grade will be welcome. I'll be sure to chronical the build as I go ...... just one more pint, it's hard work but the keg won't empty itself.


----------



## Yob (30/11/13)

I told myself last year that I would keep better records... as I do every year 

next year, I will keep better records h34r:


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/13)

~150L this year. Hopefully crank out a Hefe tmrw for an additional 23L. If you go back an extra 2 months (nov 2012) I've done 190L total in my entire brewing career, in 9 beers. Still got about 80L left, ready for the Xmas break!

Covered K&K, extract, partial, and AG (Biab). Big learning steps each time (though I didn't step straight into HERMS 3V like someone else recently!). Just started playing with yeast - a whole new learning curve. And the tastings from the July case swap has been an inspiration for next year's batches.

Onwards & upwards.
Fantastic hobby!


----------



## Dunkelbrau (30/11/13)

Only around 140L - both me and the father in law brew (and I live in the same house) so he's probably done around 100-160 as well.

I have another planned for Xmas/new years- just a quick APA probably in the next week!

Edit: IPhone and big fingers!


----------



## menoetes (30/11/13)

Roughly 250lt? Started brewing in June, and have made 10 batches so far as I generally make 25lt batches.

Shit that sounds like a lot of beer when you think about it. That's a small poly water tank full of beer and I've drunk most of it!


----------



## HardEight (30/11/13)

I started brewing in the last week of December 2012.. (and kept good records of each brew)
Since then I have done and drank...

37 brews K&K/Partials/StovetopAG to 23L for about 851L (brewed)
21 full AG brews each between 23-25L (including the last 4 brews that are fermenting/lagering etc) for about 483L brewed (assuming 23L average per brew)

Grand total = 1334L brewed from 58 brews.. I lost 9L on the floor once (open valve on fermenter).. and a full 23L brew has some sort of infection (medicine taste)..
Also I don't keg yet so nearly all that was bottled into 330ml bottles! ... I don't want to calculate how many bottles I've had to clean...

... yes my liver still works :unsure: Bring on 2014! (Santa is bringing me a 100L kettle!)


----------



## mxd (30/11/13)

HardEight said:


> I started brewing in the last week of December 2012.. (and kept good records of each brew)
> Since then I have done and drank...
> 
> 37 brews K&K/Partials/StovetopAG to 23L for about 851L (brewed)
> ...


get santa to bring you 10 kegs as well


----------



## JDW81 (30/11/13)

Only about 130L for me (including some cider). Unfortunately I don't have a huge amount of spare time from February to the end of November. I'll be putting down a couple of batches before 2013 is out, so I'll probably be looking at about 175 by the time the year is out.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/13)

@Yob - I thought you'd have some sort of quip like "it's not how many litres you've brewed, it's how much hops you've used"
Kinda catchy, actually...

@HardEight - wow. Just wow. I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned. 
3945, btw (~164 slabs), not including trub losses. Get 750's at least, if you're not gonna keg. I hope you've got a lot of thirsty friends you drink with!


----------



## Westo (30/11/13)

307Ltrs so far with 2 more planned so if all goes well will prob be around 350 for 2013


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)




----------



## Beersuit (30/11/13)

Roughly 1920lt for me. Probably a little more as I do 4 x 40lt batches a month and know some of them were 60lt batches.


----------



## lael (30/11/13)

Wow! Some of you guys brew big! Hope you're sharing the love!

I think my tally is 330L. Just finished the upgrade of my malt pipe in my braumonster build today... so... it might be a larger tally next year! (think it will hold 17kg now, but we'll see if the pump can handle it).


----------



## Truman42 (30/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Screen shot 2013-11-30 at 6.19.42 PM.png


Where did those figures come from Cocko? Your brewing software or just data you've entered somewhere like a spreadsheet?

I've done approx 300 litres.

Edit: But I currently have 5 kegs and 4 milk crates full of bottles on the go, so I probably need to drink more.. And stop buying beer too.


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

Brew alchemy - mac brew software.

Cheers T Man.


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

It even does this:


----------



## slcmorro (30/11/13)

I started in May, and by my calculations I've brewed 390-400 litres.


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

Or hops:


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

Or yeast:


----------



## Truman42 (30/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Or yeast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay now your just showing off......

That's awesome, I wish Beer smith could do that.


----------



## brad81 (30/11/13)

I may've actually identified a solid reason to obtain a mac....


----------



## Camo6 (30/11/13)

I so wanna hate that Apple trite but damn it looks pretty flexible.


In fact, said the same thing about Cocko when I met him.



Edit: And, like Apple, I was sorely disappointed in the long run.


----------



## mje1980 (30/11/13)

Around 200 I guess.


----------



## maxim0200 (30/11/13)

Started in july, 150L roughly


----------



## Judanero (30/11/13)

~647L... I think this explains where the spare tyre came from.


----------



## boonchu (30/11/13)

720 of beer
100 of cider
90 of mead
60 of fruit wines
With 80 of beer and 40 of mead to do before chrissy


----------



## Lemon (30/11/13)

753l 
Mmmmmmmmmh"..................better not let on.

Lemon


----------



## Helles (30/11/13)

780lt + another 110lt APA to come next week


----------



## schoey (30/11/13)

250L this year. Probably will add a couple of 21L batches before years end.


----------



## lukiep8 (30/11/13)

Roughly 300,000L or so.... <_<


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

LUKIE said:


> Roughly 300,000L or so.... <_<


Soft.


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

A mighty 2 x 66L batches
I did harvest some older sours, which I still have a little of, I might go have some now.

_in 2014 the Biz will brew again..._

I have become more pragmatic and practical. My grand ideas of a home lab and all sorts of controlling gear and a micro system for hop trials have basically all been scrapped in favour of something smallish and easy enough to churn out some quality wort. I intend to make a cleaning station to make that bit a non-issue. Cleaning often prevents me from brewing. I would like to also give myself a guideline to always have a flavourful low or midstrength alc option on tap, that and non-alcoholic carbonated beverages. I need to stack the deck a little more in my liver's favour. I think I need to develop a low alc house IPA.


----------



## dent (1/12/13)

I like to view the beer stone in my kettle as a protective layer.


----------



## jyo (1/12/13)

Numbers please, dent...


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

Was bad enough getting a xmas card in the mail last week without this thread going up with a month to go.

Praps the OP just really wanted his name as threadstarter this year?


----------



## GuyQLD (1/12/13)

Do you also write nasty letters to supermarkets when they're selling hot cross buns in January?

And I have no idea how much I've brewed this year. My record keeping is horrible. Probably in the range of 200L off a quick mental check


----------



## dago001 (1/12/13)

MY record keeping is horrible as well. Probably the same as GuyQld but with an extra 0 on the end  . This includes some cider as well.
Cheers
LB


----------



## goomboogo (1/12/13)

LUKIE said:


> Roughly 300,000L or so.... <_<


Your friends must really like your homebrew.


----------



## Rubix (1/12/13)

330lt to date with another 50 or so on the way.


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/12/13)

*1100 beer*
*46 cider*
*80 ginger beer*
*swmbo reckons i'm obsessed*


----------



## lukiep8 (1/12/13)

goomboogo said:


> Your friends must really like your homebrew.


I don't homebrew.


----------



## goomboogo (1/12/13)

LUKIE said:


> I don't homebrew.


I know. I should have used a smiley emoticon.


----------



## brad81 (1/12/13)

221L including 3 kit brews. Another 40ish litres before year end.

Time has been against me this year.


----------



## fcmcg (1/12/13)

Like yob..must keep better records..
Reckon I made about 550 litres plus !


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/12/13)

Praps the OP just really wanted his name as threadstarter this year?[/quote]

And punkins 2013 total is.....?


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Praps the OP just really wanted his name as threadstarter this year?



And punkins 2013 total is.....?

[/QUOTE]

1512 litres, but i've been in hospital for a month and unlikely to be fit enough to brew more than 1 x 84 litre batch with some help before xmas.

I print my brewmate reicpe out on brew day and take it to the shed with me to get my targets, then just stick it all in a floder when i'm finnished so pretty easy to keep track.


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

I also gave away one cube of that so i can't claim to have drunk it all


----------



## eungaibitter1 (1/12/13)

Nope. Drinking it all would be dangerous. I swap some for veges and chicken. Luckily these blokes are none too fussy.


----------



## djar007 (1/12/13)

I brewed around 450 litres of beer.some of it was nice. Some undrinkable. Things learnt along the way. Everything is important. A few days I nailed it and everything went perfect. Those beers went quickly. Other days during the dark wet winter it was a tour of duty to get it done. I still have a few of those ones left in the fridge.


----------



## Cube (1/12/13)

I go on kegs emptied and I dont drink what does not fit into a keg. It is tasted for quality then dumped. 456 liters going by kegs filled/emptied, not brewed volume.


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

Cube said:


> I go on kegs emptied and I dont drink what does not fit into a keg. It is tasted for quality then dumped. 456 liters going by kegs filled/emptied, not brewed volume.



Ahhh see the problem there is you are going from 'how much did you brew' to 'how much did you drink' and that makes it all too difficult what with bought beer, days at the pub and camping trips trying to be worked out.


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/13)

I've brewed bang on 500L today, with about 100L being all grain batches. I've shared the majority of that with a son's birthday in May and some other family events. But I did drink a fair bit on those days so doesn't really count I suppose. h34r:

Hope to dedicate a day or two of the Xmas break to getting my braumeiser up and running so brewing will be easier to manage. Even thinking I will trial some 30 minute boil IPA's and ESB as per the "10 min IPA for school nights thread".


----------



## yum beer (1/12/13)

By the end of the year, 12 x 15L batches. = 180L
All AG, 8 BIAB, 4 partly finished 3V.
No infections, no lawn food, except the last 10 bottles of a Golden Ale that I think was overcarbed and became undrinkable....won awards when fresh.


----------



## brendanos (1/12/13)

A little over 10,000 I think? Probably only about 800 on homebrew scale though...


----------



## nu_brew (1/12/13)

I told myself last year that I would keep better records... as I do every year 

next year, I will keep better records h34r:
THIS


----------



## Auzimon3 (1/12/13)

A grand total of 46L! 

It would have been more but by the time i had brewed the 2 x 23L batches it was time to start packing for a house move.

Im hoping to average a little over a keg every couple of weeks in 2014


----------



## keifer33 (1/12/13)

Only about 340L for me. Hoping to get at least 1 more batch done by Xmas but will be a massive 2014 hopefully with a few big beers for aging and some sours!.


----------



## Bizier (2/12/13)

brendanos said:


> A little over 10,000 I think? Probably only about 800 on homebrew scale though...


BDOS sighting!


----------



## Yob (2/12/13)

with the 75l I brewed yesterday, Ive got about 250 on hand either cubed, fermenting or kegged, so Im going to say about 1000 or so as a rough guestimate.

its not that much... right??.. :blink:


----------



## itmechanic (2/12/13)

Around 30,000L this year with about another 120L homebrew scale. All set for 50,000L plus next year.


----------



## jaypes (2/12/13)

brewed < drunk


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/13)

381, have gone from K&K to kits and bits to stovetop AG to full volume BIAB AG with the addition of a kegerator this year.

Might just focus on the brewing process and sussing out different ingredients/yeasts next year!


----------



## smokenmirraz (2/12/13)

Probably about 200 liters. I brew 12L batches and started around April this year.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/13)

If I include last December, I've done 26 single batches (500-550 litres) plus a few ginger beers.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/13)

As of a couple of weeks ago, however many it takes to empty a 6 kg bottle of CO2.


----------



## angus_grant (2/12/13)

angus_grant said:


> I've brewed bang on 500L today, with about 100L being all grain batches. I've shared the majority of that with a son's birthday in May and some other family events. But I did drink a fair bit on those days so doesn't really count I suppose. h34r:
> 
> Hope to dedicate a day or two of the Xmas break to getting my braumeiser up and running so brewing will be easier to manage. Even thinking I will trial some 30 minute boil IPA's and ESB as per the "10 min IPA for school nights thread".


Hmm, forgot my log included last year. So I have brewed about 300L this year of which 7 batches were all grain and 5 kits and bits. So assuming an average of 22L per batch, that is 150L of AG goodness. Well there is that one batch of Belgian Tripel that might be described as paint stripper...

Looking forward to ramping up AG production so I can gave a decent stash at in-laws, and maybe some at my brother in laws as well. The risk I run with the BIL is that he will drink it. he he..

Average ABV for the year is 4.96%


----------



## r055c0 (2/12/13)

Average BAC for me this year is 0.12


----------



## Aces High (2/12/13)

600L so far and down from 800+ L last year. Had 4 different kegs blow in the same session on the weekend. The kegger's looking empty so need to get serious brewing done before Christmas.

Might not be too far off 800 again


----------



## ash2 (2/12/13)

By years end it will be 782lt's :chug: :chug:


----------



## growler (2/12/13)

If I can get myself motivated tomorrow for another batch.........675lt.... ish. :unsure:


----------



## Parks (2/12/13)

Holy fook, I wish I hadn't added this up.

498.5L so far.

Admittedly a fair amount gets shared with work mates and family.


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/13)

Not counting brews with mates in their "breweries", I have brewed 3.39hl (340l) for 2013, and there's still time to get a couple more brews in. Should top out at around 380l.

edit: typo


----------



## pommiebloke (2/12/13)

Roughly 300 litres I would say.


----------



## Adr_0 (2/12/13)

HardEight said:


> I started brewing in the last week of December 2012.. (and kept good records of each brew)
> Since then I have done and drank...
> 
> 37 brews K&K/Partials/StovetopAG to 23L for about 851L (brewed)
> ...


That, my friend, is epic. Congratulations...

Looking at my logs, I have evidently not brewed as much as I would have liked...

264L + 47L cider, split between 4-6 people. Mix of absolute corkers; none that will age well (none left...); and varying degrees of chlorophenols in about 11 or 12 of them. Efficiency 82%, 82%, 80%, 81% for last four so starting to get my head consistent (if average) product.

I should resolve to rectify the volume issue ASAP.


----------



## Tahoose (2/12/13)

Think I have been at this for just over 2 months and with the beers put down this arvo I'm sitting at 157ltrs, now I just need to convince my mate/brewing partner that we need to get into all grain in 2014


----------



## WarmBeer (2/12/13)

13 batches, around 270 litres.

I feel positively lightweight around here.


----------



## rheffera (2/12/13)

August to present = 368 liters.


----------



## Cocko (2/12/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I feel positively lightweight around here.


In your pants?


----------



## Gregos (3/12/13)

820 litres, most I've done in 18years of HB, finally got sick of bottling in October and now kegging, the positive of kegging, is the missus can't count the empty bottles on the bench in the mornings.


----------



## brentice (3/12/13)

probably in the ball park of 300 litres i suppose...........True story


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/13)

Cocko said:


> In your pants?


Usually I do brew whilst in my pants, yes, thanks for asking. 

Although recently I have taken to wearing nothing but my swag of national awards on a brew day.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/13)

Boom tish


----------



## Womball (3/12/13)

Just did the calcs in Beersmith, 1,580 Litres for 2013 with another 80 being brewed tomorrow for Christmas.


----------



## winkle (30/12/13)

Just did a quick count and it's around 860 - 890 litres, it sure seemed much more :wacko: .


----------



## ianh (1/1/14)

2011 brewed 770 litres stock 220 litres
2012 brewed 814 litres stock 144 litres
2013 brewed 858 litres stock 128 litres

The more you brew the quicker it seems to evaporate.


----------



## idzy (1/1/14)

Started in November - 8 batches, 201 litres.


----------



## burrster (1/1/14)

2013 being my first year of brewing I managed to brew about 760L divided by beer, cider and ginger beer. I started in Late January. Many failed(flavourless) K&K brews during my learning curve, but I hope to brew less this year with focus on quality! If only I had found this forum earlier in the year!

Looking back on that number, I'm glad I have poured some of these down the drain/ shared the drinkable ones, because that's a scary number to drink by myself, on top of the other alcoholic beverages I drink!


----------



## kenlock (1/1/14)

350L (330L of beer and 20L Cider). Not bad considering I didn't brew at all between February and November.


----------



## Spiesy (1/1/14)

Well, that was 2013...


421 litres brewed, 20 batches, 21 litres per batch on average.
Joe White Ale Malt was my most used fermentable - used during 35% of brews for 48kg in total.
next popular was Weyermann Pilsner, Simpsons Maris Otter, Weyermann Munich I, Briess 2-Row.
US Cascade was my most used hop - used during 23% of brews for 424g in total.
next popular was Amarillo, EKG, Hallertauer MF, Centennial, Mosaic and Simcoe.
US05 was my most used yeast - used during 25% of brews.
next popular was BRY-97, Wyeast 1272 and Wyeast 1084.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/14)

60 liters: an extract dunkel, an AG kolsch and an AG mild. Not much I know, but I took most of a year off to stop spending way too much of my limited spare cash on extract brewing. Now I've gotten set up and pieced together an AG 2V system that allows me to simply and efficiently buy bulk grain and mill, make quality starters, gives me fermentation temperature and cold-crashing control, and easy yeast re-use and storage. Not brewing drove me spare but I'm very happy I did it!!! Here's to patience! :beerbang:


----------



## michaelbb64 (1/1/14)

Hi 
I am very new
I did 4 brew (kit and Kilo) abt 80 litres


Michael


----------



## warra48 (1/1/14)

Not a lot this year. Only 200 litres.

We were very busy renovating and getting our house ready for sale, so that didn't leave much time for brewing.
Plus I've run my stocks down so we don't have to move it all once the house is sold.


----------



## fletcher (1/1/14)

220L for me


----------



## raven19 (1/1/14)

14 batches to around 300L.


----------



## keifer33 (1/1/14)

Slow year of only around 340L on final count.


----------



## waggastew (1/1/14)

18 batches, roughly 360L give or take. Gave away plenty so hopefully its not all on my liver.................


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (1/1/14)

Around 250lts 20lt of cider. Been brewing scence Sept 2013. This year I promise I will follow a recipe.


----------



## philmud (4/1/14)

About 160L for me. I'm not above* using this thread to make me look better to my partner.

*have already


----------



## joshuahardie (6/1/14)

11 batches, 242L


----------



## mwil7034 (6/1/14)

360 litres but only got back into it late in the year, Oct maybe. Kegs are the best purchase I ever made!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

